# RuleBasedPartitionScanner vs. RuleBasedScanner



## Atze (2. Sep 2011)

moin

ich frage mich gerade, wo genau der unterschied zwischen dem RuleBasedPartitionScanner und dem RuleBasedScanner besteht. bzw. wann man welchen verwendet!?

imho funktionieren beide gleich, falls man nicht bestimmte partitionen ansprechen will. hierbei frage ich mich, in welchen fällen man das dokument eigentlich in solche unterteilt.

wenn man den zweck eines codeeditors betrachtet komme ich mit dem RuleBasedScanner bestens aus, wozu ist der (umständliche) weg über den RuleBasedPartitionScanner (+ SourceViewerConfiguration + FileDocumentProvider etc.) notwendig? mit dem RuleBasedScanner schaut der weg einfacher aus.

oder seh ich den vorteil nicht?


----------



## Wildcard (2. Sep 2011)

Wenn du einen eigenen Texteditor implementieren willst würde ich dir Xtext empfehlen. Damit brauchst du dich nicht selbst mit Partitioning, Folding, Highlighting, Code Completion usw. herumzuschlagen.


----------



## Atze (2. Sep 2011)

danke, werd ich mir ansehen.


----------



## Atze (5. Sep 2011)

also ich bin jetzt erstmal bei den jface-möglichkeiten geblieben, mit dem RuleBasedScanner kommt man mit viel suchen durch mehrere dokus (imho ist der IWordDetector (obwohl er nicht viel tut) und die Rules-Geschichte an sich schlecht dokumentiert) schon zurecht. Partitioning, Folding, & Code Completion spare ich mir vorerst, bzw. auf folding wollte ich sowieso verzichten, habe ich persönlich noch nie gebraucht / vermisst.
code completion steht noch auf der "nice to have" liste, aber dafür muss erstmal der parser her. :/


----------



## Wildcard (5. Sep 2011)

Atze hat gesagt.:


> code completion steht noch auf der "nice to have" liste, aber dafür muss erstmal der parser her. :/


Ernsthaft, warum nicht Xtext? Je nachdem wie komplex deine Sprache ist, bist du in 30 Minuten fertig inklusive Parser, Linker, Highlighting und allem was auf deiner nice to have Liste steht.
Wenn es Xtext damals schon gegeben hätte, würde JDT wohl auch auf Xtext basieren.


----------



## Atze (6. Sep 2011)

hm, ok, da du das so anpreist schau mich mir das wohl wirklich mal an.  danke nochmal


----------

